#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > The Miscellaneous Zone >  >  Self Inflating Tyres Paper Presentation & Seminar PDF Download

## ravisingh

*Self Inflating Tyres Paper Presentation & Seminar
*
Development in automobile engineering is the sign of rise in civilization. Along with comfort and facitilities it has revolutionized the living habits of the people to a great extent. Large scale use of power window, steering system, anti locking brakes, electronic control of car, self inflating tyres etc, will not only reduce the operating cost but also add standards in comfort. Self-inflating tyres are one of them.

Tyres are not carrying the weight of cars and trucks but it is the air inside the tyres which carries it. Run flat tyres use a strong side wall material that supports the car even if there is no air in one or more of the tyres. This makes it possible to get where we are going even if a tyre is punctured and deflated. Run flat tyres are constructed using alternating layers of heat resistant cord and rubber and usually crescent shaped wedges of weight- supporting materialstrengthening the sidewalls to prevent them from folding over when there is no air pressure.
*
Self-inflating tyres*, on the other hand, are designed to constantly maintain tyre pressure at the proper level. *Self-inflating* systems are designed more for the slow leaks and for optimizing performance and safety than for keeping a vehicle moving on a tyre that will no longer hold air. Self-inflating tyres allow a vehicle to adjust to the current terrain for ideal performance and safety in those conditions

*Please find the attached file along with this
*
_If You have any query regarding the files.Please feel free to ask .I'll be glad to answer them
_





  Similar Threads: Green Engine Seminar Paper Presentation & Seminar PDF Download Air Traffic Paper Presentation & Seminar PDF Download Aerodyanamics In Car Paper Presentation & Seminar PDF Download DNA Microarray Paper Presentation And Seminar PDF download Paper Presentation & Seminar On GSM  PDF Download

----------


## oliviaB

Good thing you guys chose this topic since these days safety must always be part of our priority. In addition to your post, I guess an article I found recently may interest you. According to the article wheel-giant Goodyear will be showing some new concepts in the world's earliest invention at the Geneva Motor Show this week. Along with a self-inflating model, the company plans to unveil a revolutionary tire filled with springs for use on extraterrestrial areas. Source of article: Goodyear unveils new tire technology in Geneva.

----------


## Gomsy

very nice. i want some more knowledge on the topic. share more if u can

----------

